# Error message when boot



## yhq_34 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi ALL;

When I boot my system, every time, I got below error message. What's the problem, and how to get rid of it?

```
sm-mta[571]: My unqualified host name (freebsd1) unknown; sleeping for retry
sm-mta[571]: unable to qualify my own domain name (freebsd1) -- using short name
sm-msp-queue[574]: My unqualified host name (freebsd1) unknown; sleeping for retry
sm-msp-queue[574]: unable to qualify my own domain name (freebsd1) -- using short name
```


----------



## xavi (Feb 4, 2016)

This is a sendmail warning. You need to fully qualify your hostname in /etc/rc.conf:


```
hostname="localdomain.localhostname"
```
Once changed, reboot and see if you still get the same error message.


----------



## rufwoof (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm a newbie. Had problems myself with the choice of hostname as I initially set it to be FreeBSD. Re-doing but using localhost as the hostname resolved that.

I also had to select the boot 3 choice and enter

set hint.ahci.0.msi=0
boot

on mine otherwise it took ages to boot. Once installed I set that in /boot/device.hints and its running great.

The Documentation handbook (top of forum link) is a great resource to start with.

FreeBSD seems more particular as to hardware support and involves more manual configuration. Perhaps not the best choice for you. Maybe TrueOS (similar to PC-BSD) might better suit your needs. https://www.trueos.org/handbook/introducing.html


----------

